# Window Wells Pulling Away From House



## MuggsyMoo (Aug 4, 2009)

About a month ago, we purchased a spec house someone built. Last fall on two of the window wells they brought in big rocks (at least 18" in diameter) and spread dirt up to the lip of the window wells (which are fiberglass). With all of the snow, rain, and weight, the window wells are shifting. One has completely tore out of the bolts that was holding it to the concrete, the other is straining greatly.

Is there anything I can do for the really bad one? (Aside from bringing down the dirt level about 6" and removing the mini-boulders...) Is there anyway to make new holes and re-attach it to the house or is it already weakened from the previous holes? Any advice would be very helpful.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome MuggsyMoo:
 I would dig the window wells in question completely out of the ground, re-position them and backfill by hand so the pressure would remain constant on all sides.
Glenn


----------

